# close up pictures please



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince's hair is getting longer and thicker, especially the hairs between eyes, and also his ears, they need to be trimmed so bad.

I planned to do it myself and don't know what is the best way to start.... I just put a topknot on him and making sure he can see clearly. )

Can anyone share your pups close up face pictures please? 

Thanks in advance

Btw, thanks for those sharing about the Warren London Hydrating butter , it's work like magic....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I'm a long hair lover. So I'd say just live with it until it grows out!


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I trimmed Benny up by myself today! He sits perfectly still and I cut the hair falling down at his eyes. The hair in the middle of his eyes seem to curl down and actually cover the tear stains, and don't bother him or his vision yet. I didn't think I would be such a natural cutting his hair, clipping nails, and wiping eye ****, but I actually don't mind it! Must be a future maternal instinct in me kicking in!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles is now nine months old and her hair is getting long and thicker too. I just pull it up in a rubber band. It doesn't stay up very long. Thinking I will keep it long because she is a girl. She looks pretty cute with a bow. Scout is trimmed around is face, but he is a boy and probably wouldn't like the bow


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm with Karen on this one, hold out and let things grow out you won't be sorry.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

well, I guess I just have to wait, and put a topknot on him and make him look more tidy.


Thanks again


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

tippi's hair grows into her eyes too. when it gets really unruly, i trim it a little.

[/ATTACH]


----------

